
Ask HN: Reasonable terms for spin-off startup - R_Hanneman
Hi,<p>I am currently building a MVP for my employer. If this product is successful, the plan might be to spin off a new company that would develop and sell this product from then on. My hope is that I would take over the lead of this company. What would be reasonable terms regarding equity, voting rights for me? I did all the early research and am leading all the efforts regarding the MVP. My employer paid all the expenses so far and employed me with the goal to work on innovative product. Any resources on how I could go about figuring this out would be appreciated.
======
cameron_b
IANAL but it sounds like you should talk to one (lawyer that is)

